# escutcheon tube blockage



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

How does one clear the escutcheon tube, naturally and or with herbs ? This has been ongoing for several years, although I try to drink more water and use sweet oil. There is tinninitus and a hearing loss for which I've been using hearing aids. Therein lies a very big problem, one of them is broken, and factory repair stated to be 500.00, replacment =1,200.00

Many times when I yawn there is a popping noise in my ears and momentarily hearing is improved, unfortunately it doesn't last. Help / suggestions needed.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

chewing gum can help....if it is infected xylitol sweetened gum is the best.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You might try a neti pot to prevent sinus blockages which cause the Eustachian tubes to back up and inflame.

They can surgically put the tubes in, but that only works for a few weeks/months. Or you can use decongestants to help dry them out.

Some people use to swear by ear candles, but I don't think they are available any more. I never tried them because putting a burning candle in your ear never seemed like a good idea to me. But they did work to clear ears by suction.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

If you know someone who smokes, have them blow cig smoke in your ear. The moist heat can sometimes dislodge wax deep in the tubes. 

Try laying on a hot compress, this can act as a draw.

The popping sound could be that the small bones in the ear have moved and pressure is being put on the tube causing blockage. My chiro told me if this occurs, put your pointer finger in the affected ear (There is a hard lip of cartilage you will feel - this is the correct depth). With the other hand, grip the lobe of the ear firmly with finger and thumb. Pull down and out. You will hear a pop as the eustacion tube is elongated and opened. This will allow drainage.

Good luck!!


----------



## Theront (Feb 26, 2005)

Have you ever used a chiropractor to help clear your eustachian tubes? My youngest son has chronic ear infections, ever since he was a baby. We even went so far as to put tubes in his ears. No ear infx for quite a while, but now at 12 years old, he has started getting them again. 

I took him to our family chiropractor who said his SCM's (sternocleidomastoid muscles) were VERY tight and constricting the downward natural flow of his tubes. He showed us how to 'pinch and hold' that thick ropey neck muscle and make it loosen up. Sure enough, after we left his office that day, DS said his ears were clear and he could hear again! It had been a loooong time that his ears were plugged up and he couldn't hear anything. 

Just a thought.


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

Have you ever tried ear candles? They are in a tube shape 6-8" long. You put the narrow end in your ear, Lay down on your side and light the top. As it burns it pulls wax out of your ear and up into the tube. You let it burn down to within 2-3" of your ear. Amazing the junk it pulls out! It makes our ears feel so clean and helps with the congestion too. You need a helper when you use them though.


----------



## mtnbluet881 (Jun 4, 2006)

Here are a few things to try:

http://www.herballegacy.com/Deafness.html

http://www.herballegacy.com/Oil_of_Garlic.html

http://www.herballegacy.com/Ear_Nerve.html

I go to this site often as it is packed with ideas. Usually it provides more than one idea for a symptom. That way I can choose the one easiest for me, or that I already have in the house. You could probably make your own oil of garlic.


----------

